# I think I have diabetes.



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm 22 years old, not overweight, and my grandfather has Type 2 diabetes. I have several of the symptoms, such as peeing more (but not really drinking more water nor do I feel thirsty). I also have dry skin and cold sores on my lip corner. My right arm seems to get a bit numb when I hold my phone.

I think I have the Type 1 diabetes, which is far worse, as the pancreas gets destroyed. And complications like limb loss, blindness and kidney failure can be delayed - but not prevented. Even with insulin shots, which make you fat.

I'm going to do the ketone strip test tonight and see a doctor to see if I do have it, hopefully Type 2 if there must be diabetes, as that type is more controllable/reversible.

I'm a mess right now, and am about to cry. I haven't cried in 6 years. I'm TERRIFIED of amputation, and I'll kill myself before that happens.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sorry for your troubles. I can't help, but hopefully you'll take my advice: Don't panic. 

Seriously, try very hard to relax. Meditate if necessary. Exercise. Anything that works to ease anxiety for you.

You have symptoms and it's possible it's diabetes. Possible, but it's not a sure thing. Your symptoms could relate to a lot of things. They could also be a temporary thing. My advice is to tell yourself that it's probably nothing, but that you're being safe by checking. The stress won't help. I know it's hard to do away with stress...but I used to be a bit of a hypochondriac (not saying you are!) and I could work myself up over symptoms I had, and this is what worked for me. You just have to tell yourself that it's probably nothing until you have actual evidence. 

I know very little about type 1 diabetes. Isn't it very uncommon to develop it after childhood? I would not know.

If you do have diabetes, it will be an adjustment, but it is manageable. Life will not end and there are worse conditions. I am really trying not to sound condescending...I have been in your shoes before, I know how the panic feels. I hope I'm helping.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

How's your vision? Do you eat enough (healthy) food and/or do you sleep regularly? Cold tremors? Long periods of high stress levels? Headaches sensitive to stimuli such as bright lights and loud noises? Do you want to sleep the symptoms off? I have hypoglycemia related to stress not necessarily diabetes. Yes, @dejavu is right. Exercise is very important. But, don't suddenly over do it.

If you think it's Type 2, cinnamon helps with regulating blood sugar.




dejavu said:


> I know very little about type 1 diabetes. Isn't it very uncommon to develop it after childhood? I would not know.


Type 1 is predisposed, so it isn't related to dietary habits. Yeah, it's rare to go unnoticed for that long.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, at 22 you're still young enough to take good care of yourself even if you just now find out you have it. : )


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I know from other posts you are severely underweight, so I suggest you go to a doctor and ask if this may play into your symptoms (are you malnourished?) ...but it's possible that you have diabetes.

The good news is that diabetes can be controlled with a healthy diet. Amputation is more likely if you're diabetic and keep eating sugar, which many people do - you'd be surprised the people I've met who were both overweight and diabetic and kept eating sugar or high fructose corn syrup. I'm like, yeah...u insane?

I'm sorry, I hope everything is okay with your health. :hug:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

4 others said:


> How's your vision? Do you eat enough (healthy) food and/or do you sleep regularly? Cold tremors? Long periods of high stress levels? Headaches sensitive to stimuli such as bright lights and loud noises? Do you want to sleep the symptoms off? I have hypoglycemia related to stress not necessarily diabetes. Yes, @dejavu is right. Exercise is very important. But, don't suddenly over do it..


My vision's fine. No changes. No cold tremors or headaches. My diet's always been quite healthy, but I could probably eat more. I'm just not much of a foodie, but I get my 3 square meals and nutrients.

@fourtines - I'm skinny because I originally did go on a diet to play a part in a performance, but the transition kind of ended my snackiness, and so I've maintained the lower weight. I've gained 6 lbs since I mentioned being 99 lbs though, since I'm trying to eat more.

On the bright-ish side, I just did a Diastix glucose pee test, and it says I'm in the clear. But it could be a false negative, so I'm seeing a doc tomorrow before I celebrate.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> My vision's fine. No changes. No cold tremors or headaches. My diet's always been quite healthy, but I could probably eat more. I'm just not much of a foodie, but I get my 3 square meals and nutrients.
> 
> @fourtines - I'm skinny because I originally did go on a diet to play a part in a performance, but the transition kind of ended my snackiness, and so I've maintained the lower weight. I've gained 6 lbs since I mentioned being 99 lbs though, since I'm trying to eat more.
> 
> On the bright-ish side, I just did a Diastix glucose pee test, and it says I'm in the clear. But it could be a false negative, so I'm seeing a doc tomorrow before I celebrate.


Yes, I think seeing a doctor is the best thing to do, just to be safe about everything.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Hugs. Go see a doctor. Until then, eat sensibly and don't worry. The doctor will take care of you.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, only a test can address your concerns. Type 2 diabetes can be significantly delayed through diet and exercise, even if it runs in your family. Your symptoms don't necessarily indicate diabetes. This is not to undermine your problems, but I doubt you are diabetic based on what you shared. Also, in light of your recent weight loss (good to know you're getting it back up), some of your symptoms can be explained. You can have blood sugar fluctuations resulting from dietary issues without developing diabetes. 

I actually have the problem of peeing too much, getting up at night to pee etc. It's not frequent, but once it went on for 2-3 weeks and I got my blood sugar tested. It was normal. The doctor said it may have to do with my bladder. I also experience pretty severe fatigue, at times. I've had had the numbness thing too, but it's idiopathic in my case. Again, it made me think of diabetes but I tested negative on my yearly tests. I was diagnosed with ovarian cysts and slightly elevated insulin levels, but diabetes is not on the horizon. I just eat well and exercise regularly. 

No one in my family has diabetes, but I have seen diabetics suffer a lot because of complications from the disease. I had a friend with Type 1 diabetes who died after slipping into a diabetic coma. I know someone else who had to get his foot amputated. Keep in mind their diabetes was not controlled. I once saw an 8 year suffer from a seizure from diabetic complications. It was sad and traumatic, and I remember my heart skipped a few beats as I stood there just watching a child like that. Diabetes is an illness that I just don't want to deal with. So, I can understand exactly where you are coming from.

Just try to be positive and don't work your mind into a frenzy by imagining things as bad as amputation, organ failure etc. Most diabetics, with proper care and life style management, live healthy lives. You haven't even been tested yet. It's way too soon for you to think of severe complications. Let us know what the doctor and tests say. All the best.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@_dagnytaggart_ : go to the docs. even if you don't have health insurance or the cash,
I'll bet they've got a free clinic in town. Or take advantage of the "emergency room can't 
turn you away" thing. Yes, yes. I know. That's evil, right? Well, you're paying for it already
anyway for everybody else who does it, might as well get on in there yourself.

BTW, don't be afraid. Diabetes is very treatable, and it is unlikely you are going to need
amputation!


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

You're catastrophising about vague symptoms, imagining serious disease that has small association in later years with circulation problems and imagining amputation. You have a normal dipstick on your urine. You're still worried.



The worry is your problem, not what you are worrying about. Why are you so anxious?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Good news...I'm healthy! Supposedly, all the meat I've been eating is what's causing me to pee more, and I drink a lot of liquids for non-thirst reasons (my Redline energy drink daily, kombucha tea for the probiotics, green tea for antioxidants, booze to fall asleep, and at least 2 liters of water daily. Don't know what's up with the cold sores and dry skin though.



alfreda said:


> You're catastrophising about vague symptoms, imagining serious disease that has small association in later years with circulation problems and imagining amputation. You have a normal dipstick on your urine. You're still worried.
> 
> 
> 
> The worry is your problem, not what you are worrying about. Why are you so anxious?


Mainly because my grandfather had Type 2 diabetes, and since it skips generatons, I'm extremely prone to it. And I work in a seedy downtown area, so I see tons of amputees every day.

However, my grandfather was an obese, sedentary chain-smoking alcoholic with a horrid diet. I'm a health nut who eats only fresh, raw fruits/veggies and salmon or grass-fed meat, exercise daily, and don't smoke. I'm not fat, clinically underweight, actually... My only vices are the Redline drinks and the booze to help knock me out, otherwise, my body won't fall asleep at a decent hour. 

So hopefully, I might be able to avoid the same fate.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I'm 22 years old, not overweight, and my grandfather has Type 2 diabetes. I have several of the symptoms, such as peeing more (but not really drinking more water nor do I feel thirsty). I also have dry skin and cold sores on my lip corner. My right arm seems to get a bit numb when I hold my phone.
> 
> I think I have the Type 1 diabetes, which is far worse, as the pancreas gets destroyed. And complications like limb loss, blindness and kidney failure can be delayed - but not prevented. Even with insulin shots, which make you fat.
> 
> ...


with that kind of description, I could have diabetes, and I know for a fact that I do not, and the cold sores happen every now and again due to anything you may do that wears at your lip (ie, finger in mouth, pen/pencil in mouth, heavily flavoured potato chips, overuse of toothbrush, etc.)

Anyway, if you are that worried, do the testing, and I mean _the doctor is present_, testing, as the doctor is the only one that actually knows instead of worries or guesses, and I hate doctors, but I still know when they are useful.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

oi. Some of us are nice 

Dagny, you are still too anxious. Type 2 diabetes happens in people who are fat or old, or both. You are neither.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

alfreda said:


> oi. Some of us are nice
> 
> Dagny, you are still too anxious. Type 2 diabetes happens in people who are fat or old, or both. You are neither.


But what about Type 1 diabetes? That's what I was worried about. (I'm only 22, and it can still strike.) 

I know I don't have either now, since I was tested, but that's what my worry was.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

You should look into the causes of Type 1 diabetes which is an autoimmune disorder. It's usually hereditary. It can be caused by viral infections in some individuals or from certain kinds of damage to the pancreas. Yes, it can strike but so can lightening It doesn't help one way or another to worry about something you can't control, Type 1 diabetes being a great example. Type 2 can be delayed or may be even completely avoided as you know.
Just continue to eat well and exercise regularly. That's pretty much all that can be done 
Stay positive. I am not surprised that the test came out fine, but I am happy for you

Diabetes - type 1 - Causes


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, not my field, but I don't think having an elderly relative with type 2 increases your risk of developing type 1.

Having a quick trawl, there were 465,000 new cases of diabetes (both types) in age group 20-44 in the US last year, against a population of 310,000,000. 0.15% of the population aged 20-44, of which the majority would be type 2 diabetes in overweight people.

Does that help?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*Type 1 Diabetes Odds
*
Just who is at risk for developing type 1 diabetes? Here's a sampling of what Dr. Warram, a Lecturer in Epidemiology at Harvard School of Public Health, said is known:

-If an immediate relative (parent, brother, sister, son or daughter) has type 1 diabetes, one's risk of developing type 1 diabetes is 10 to 20 times the risk of the general population; your risk can go from 1 in 100 to roughly 1 in 10 or possibly higher, depending on which family member has the diabetes and when they developed it.

- If one child in a family has type 1 diabetes, their siblings have about a 1 in 10 risk of developing it by age 50.
The risk for a child of a parent with type 1 diabetes is lower if it is the mother — rather than the father — who has diabetes. "If the father has it, the risk is about 1 in 10 (10 percent) that his child will develop type 1 diabetes — the same as the risk to a sibling of an affected child," Dr. Warram says. On the other hand, if the mother has type 1 diabetes and is age 25 or younger when the child is born, the risk is reduced to 1 in 25 (4 percent) and if the mother is over age 25, the risk drops to 1 in 100 — virtually the same as the average American.

-If one of the parents developed type 1 diabetes before age 11, their child's risk of developing type 1 diabetes is somewhat higher than these figures and lower if the parent was diagnosed after their 11th birthday.

-About 1 in 7 people with type 1 has a condition known as type 2 polyglandular autoimmune syndrome. In addition to type 1 diabetes, these people have thyroid disease, malfunctioning adrenal glands and sometimes other immune disorders. For those with this syndrome, the child's risk of having the syndrome, including type 1 diabetes, is 1 in 2, according to the American Diabetes Association (ADA). 

Caucasians (whites) have a higher risk of type 1 diabetes than any other race. Whether this is due to differences in environment or genes is unclear. Even among whites, most people who are susceptible do not develop diabetes. Therefore, scientists are studying what environmental factors may be at work. Genes influencing the function of the immune system are the most closely linked to type 1 diabetes susceptibility, regardless of race. One of those genes is HLA-DR. Most Caucasians with diabetes carry alleles (gene variants) 3 and/or 4 of the HLA-DR gene. The HLA-DR7 allele plays a role in diabetes in blacks, while HLA-DR9 allele is important in diabetes among Japanese. 



Source: Genetics & Diabetes: What's Your Risk? | Joslin Diabetes Center

I don't see why your obese grandfather's type 2 diabetes should somehow increase your risk for Type 1 diabetes.
Like I said, be positive, stay active, eat well...hope for the best. I am not a fan of cheesy self-help dialogues, but sometimes they just fuckin apply.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder if people are starting to realize that you are telling all this to a hypochondriac, or at best, a borderline one. Bubble living is one of the main causes of disease outbreaks, real healthy living has allowances for dirt and potato chips. Deciding to live in a bubble because of what might happen is ludicrous.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Jesus. If you're an ENTJ and you're flipping out like that, I'm prayin for ya man.

don't kill yourself, but if you do, make sure you do some drugs first. Might as well go out with a bang.

EDIT: Oops, looks like I was way too late.


----------

